# NFPA 13R 6.6.6.1



## mtlogcabin (Feb 6, 2018)

3 story apartment Type V-B building. Each dwelling unit has a gas fireplace installed within a concealed space. typical installation with the vent exhausting out the top of the unit within the concealed space and entering a rated shaft at the floor ceiling assembly. Would you require a sprinkler head above this fireplace?

6.6.6 
 Sprinklers shall not be required in attics, penthouse equipment rooms, elevator machine rooms, concealed spaces dedicated exclusively to and containing only dwelling unit ventilation equipment, crawl spaces, floor/ceiling spaces......

6.6.6.1
When fuel fired equipment is present. at least one quick-response intermediate temperature sprinkler shall be installed above the equipment.


----------



## JBI (Feb 6, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## cda (Feb 6, 2018)

No 

Not needed per 13R

They are talking like an attic area with equipment up there


----------



## cda (Feb 7, 2018)

When fuel-fired equipment is present, sprinkler protection is required. Such equipment could be located in attics, closets, interstitial spaces, or concealed wall cavities. When the equipment is located within a concealed space or attic, sprinkler protection is not required throughout the entire space. The sprinkler is required to be installed over the unit only. The standard does not give guidance as to the spacing requirements for this sprinkler; the user should refer to NFPA 13 for ordinary hazard spacing, based on 6.6.8. If the equipment is located in an attic, special consideration also should be given to make sure the temperature in that space can be maintained at 40°F (4°C) or that a professional engineer can verify that the piping will not freeze (see 5.4.4).

If the equipment is located in a closet within the dwelling unit, the sprinkler protection of that closet in compliance with 6.6.4 should require the use of a quick-response sprinkler installed to protect the closet. It not intended that a sprinkler be provided for the closet and an additional sprinkler be installed directly over the unit. Paragraph 6.2.1.4 permits the use of a quick-response sprinkler within a mechanical closet within the dwelling unit, which is in line with the requirement to use a quick-response sprinkler per 6.6.6.1.

The term _fuel-fired equipment _is intended to refer to any device that burns solid or liquid fuel to create heat. Equipment that burns gas, oil, wood, or sawdust pellets is considered fuel fired.Electric heaters or hydraulic heat exchangers are not fuel-fired equipment.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 7, 2018)

The fire place is installed in a 4 ft X 3 ft concealed space from floor to ceiling, basically the size of a small closet. 


mtlogcabin said:


> concealed spaces dedicated exclusively to and containing only dwelling unit ventilation equipment,


The concealed space exception is for ventilation equipment not a fuel fired appliance
6.6.6 removes the requirement for sprinklers in specific areas
6.6.6.1 requires a sprinkler when a fuel fired piece of equipment is installed in one of the listed specific spaces. 96 cubic feet of concealed space is a concern


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 20, 2018)

Yes,

The appliance appears to be used or can be interpreted as a supplemental heating appliance meeting the intent of the code for closet protection:

_6.6.4 __*__     Sprinklers shall be installed in any closet used for heating or air-conditioning equipment, washers, dryers, or water heaters except as permitted by __6.6.7__.
_
6.6.7 (as referenced) would not be applicable. In addition if the space would not provide access to the concealed space head a access panel for service or inspection should be provided also.


----------

